
A Simple Strategy for Shaking Confirmation Bias - MaysonL
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2014/08/a-simple-strategy-for-shaking-confirmation-bias/
======
stygiansonic
Confirmation bias can be a huge problem but I'm not sure the methods outlined
in the article do much to prevent it. For example, the (guest) author
indicates he relies on the given blog for a source of unbiased information and
then goes on to say that the blog often links back to his own website, to
articles that he has found to be his most useful and informative.

He then comes to the conclusion that this demonstrates the quality of the
aforementioned blog. Besides being circular reasoning, is this not a source of
confirmation bias in and of itself?

~~~
mef
Agreed. How does one know that the person curating their source of unbiased
information is not themselves biased?

~~~
fredophile
I'm pretty sure that he accepts that they're biased. However, he's using
multiple sources so hopefully they won't all have the same biases an their
biases won't be the same as his biases.

------
ASneakyFox
The only way to deal with confirmation bias is to know it happens, and
consider that when drawing conclusions.

